# Question on Weights



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay - 

So...I have 3 litters right now.  1 is purebred Californian babies, the other 2 are mixes...I know their parentage on their fathers side...not real sure what to call their mothers except GREAT MAMAS!

My Cali babies are 10 days YOUNGER than my mixed babies...can't use them to compare yet at least.

So...my curious nature wants to know:  HOW BIG SHOULD A 5 WEEK OLD CALI or NZ rabbit be????

I weighed the mixed one tonight and I got 2lbs 6oz on average (some a few ounces less, some more...just averaged it to be simple with it.)

I was like   when I got the first one on the scale...and then next and the next.  I mean, they were looking big to me, but who am I to judge size without pulling out the trusty digital scale?

A few pics....
This one is of course a male I'd bet...I looked...i'm betting boy...wanted to keep a girl or 2 and my gorgeous chunky honey colored one is a boy....











What do ya'll think as far as their shape/size?  I see some pretty good looking "first try" bunnies - not show quality I know, but certainly edible and perhaps parents of future edible rabbits don't you think? Not scrawny or shabby looking?  And no...that little "holding facility" you see on the ground is temporary for when I am weighing each one - every body outta the boat...then one by one back in with the mama after weights were taken...MUCH easier than trying to get each one individual style 

And for just because...the California babies...of course no one wanted to hold still or smile when I said cheese...but not a bad looking group?






Anyways...just looking for opinions from others...I was shocked to see how fat the little buggers had gotten so quickly!  or maybe they are skinny and I don't know it ?


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 26, 2012)

How many were in each litter ?


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

I had 4, 4 and 6 for a total of 14 and all of them have thrived and done well with no losses yet (knock on wood - or particle board as I have a cheap computer desk  )

I know litter size can affect growth - but does your question mean mine are small for their age? I hope not...they look like little monsters to me already


----------



## Mea (Feb 26, 2012)

Look pretty decent to me.

 ( and cute too)...( but Ya can't eat cute)...

  Might try recording the weights and re-weigh in a week and see who is gaining faster... Hold the ones with the best gains... just a thought for  future production.

 Are they on Full Feed ??   ( feed in front at all times)  that helps with weight gain at this age.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

Yup - full feed - the little buggers just keep eating too   we provide a good quality rabbit pellet, hay, water, and a spoonful of calf manna each day in each feeder.

I will keep up with the weights weekly because at this point I'm just curious as heck, but now back to my original question 

Does ANYONE know what the average, common, meat type rabbit SHOULD weight at this point?  I'm not competitive, so much as curious...I've googled some and can't find a chart or anything...stupid broiler chickens have growth charts out the wazoo!  Shouldn't there be a rabbit growth chart somewhere on this fancy pants internet thing???

WHY are there a ZILLION charts for chicken growth and none on rabbits? I am a nosy curious thing aren't I?


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 26, 2012)

My girls kept weights on their fair rabbits last year. NZW crossed with Fla whites.  I can't get the record books right now because hubby is sleeping but will post them later if you like.


Snuck in and grabbed the record books. We kept the largest doe and buck from each of our litters. 

 At 4weeks the does weighed in at 1.05 and 1.67lbs. At 6 weeks the does were 2.2 and 2.7lbs.

 At 4 weeks the bucks weighed in at 1.01 and 1.64lbs.  At 6 weeks the bucks were 2.5 and 2.06lbs.

We weighed them every 2wks.  There is a post on here somewhere where we were comparing litter weights with several different breeds.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> My girls kept weights on their fair rabbits last year. NZW crossed with Fla whites.  I can't get the record books right now because hubby is sleeping but will post them later if you like.


Oh PLEASE PLEASE DO!  i would love you forever!  I am just DYING to have something to compare to! Seriously...if you can find and post that info you are my new hero!


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 26, 2012)

I updated my post for you.


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 26, 2012)

Mea said:
			
		

> Look pretty decent to me.
> 
> ( and cute too)...( but Ya can't eat cute)...
> 
> ...


None should be kept. If the mothers are only producing 4 to 6 kits a litter I wouldn't keep them much longer.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 26, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> Mea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like the smaller litters.  We breed for our table and small litters mean we aren't overflowing the freezer with rabbit meat.  Broiler and turkeys have a minimum size to order and they are all ready to be butchered at once and take up an entire freezer. It's nice to not need a freezer for the rabbits too.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> I updated my post for you.


Thank you SO SO SO SO MUCH! I think we may be right on track   I was so worried they would be scrawny being mixes but it seems not.  I'll be sure to look up that other post too!

THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it was on the backyardchickens site.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 27, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> I think it was on the backyardchickens site.


Ahhh nuts!  My OLD SLOW computer does not do well with the new site....oh well...this things on it's last legs, all the more reason to start seriously looking into a new computer I suppose


----------



## Stratmoore Farms (Mar 6, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Does ANYONE know what the average, common, meat type rabbit SHOULD weight at this point?  I'm not competitive, so much as curious...I've googled some and can't find a chart or anything...stupid broiler chickens have growth charts out the wazoo!  Shouldn't there be a rabbit growth chart somewhere on this fancy pants internet thing???
> 
> WHY are there a ZILLION charts for chicken growth and none on rabbits? I am a nosy curious thing aren't I?


I got this off of a rabbit forum a year or so ago.




> Average weight gains for New Zealand rabbits. What to expect from your fryers.
> 
> 6weeks--2.75 lbs
> 8 weeks--4.25 lbs
> ...


I hope that helps.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh cool!  Stuff like that does help...I know I am on track and doing something right


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 7, 2012)

Can we get these weights on a sticky post somewhere?  Or are they already?  This is information I think a lot of people would get use from, I know I will!!


----------

